# I want to make it possible to live forever(A future in Robotics)



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I think its possible if we stop caring about the body itself as a body is replaceable but a brain is not. I think if we somehow hook up your brain to a mechanical system, we can save peoples brains long after they die. Kind of like the head in a jar concept from futurama but only reserving the brain. Now along with this, we could reserve very intelligent minds for generations and when they die we can just hook them up to a new body. We could also fix currently broken brilliant people like poor Stephan Hawking. Now a lot of people right now are trying to go on the "Ghost in a shell concept" and trying to figure out if we have a soul we could put in a new shell but why debate about metaphysics when all we have to do is find a way to preserve the current most important organ. Which would be our brain. Now there is the concept of half human/Half robot Hybrids as well. The character Cyborg has half of his head replaced with a computer part. If we focused mainly on doing this, we would not have to really worry about all the other issues and if we wanted to transfer someone to a robotic body and still had the brain functioning it would be a lot simpler if we just hooked the brain up to a computer. If you think about it a computer works like our brain, however the brain is one of the most complicated parts of the human body. Its actually incredibly simple to figure out how everything else in your body works, its not complicated at all, your brain however is extremely complicated. Why bother creating the BRAIN though? If we did this too we could stop birth, stop slaughtering of animals, and end world hunger and simply hook people up to a power grid. I know that might take away the fun of eating but it would make everything far more efficient and we would never have to worry about death. We also would not have to worry about people starving. If a computer no longer had any electricity it would go to sleep and wake up when it had energy again. Just like your computer. When your computer is dead its not dead forever, its dead till you recharge it. It would make things so simple.

This would fix a number of things 

Slaughtering of animals, experimenting on animals 
World hunger ended/No more starvation 
No more death/No more birth
No more disease 

Humans have fought the law of nature since we appeared on earth. We have eliminated natural selection and predator. If we did this we would finally be free of all the rules that this planet forces us to live by. We wont have to suffer any longer, because we will no longer be mortal.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

You can never presume to live forever, because if you haven't lived forever(which is impossible), how do you know you will. You can only know how long you've lived until this point. There may be reasons to believe we are less likely to die of certain causes, but certainty of living forever is impossible. So worrying about dying isn't entirely eliminated.

The brain is never truly off. When you go to sleep, your brain keeps functioning. When the brain is turned off, it dies.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Stickman said:


> You can never presume to live forever, because if you haven't lived forever(which is impossible), how do you know you will. You can only know how long you've lived until this point. There may be reasons to believe we are less likely to die of certain causes, but certainty of living forever is impossible. So worrying about dying isn't entirely eliminated.
> 
> The brain is never truly off. When you go to sleep, your brain keeps functioning. When the brain is turned off, it dies.


No immortality is the goal here. If you reserve your brain your body might die but you are still living, that is the point.


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

LittleDicky said:


> No immortality is the goal here. If you reserve your brain your body might die but you are still living, that is the point.


Yes, but that doesn't eliminate the worrying about death.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Stickman said:


> Yes, but that doesn't eliminate the worrying about death.


If its impossible to die there is no more purpose in worrying. Which means that phobia is the same as being scarred of clowns(Totally illogical). You keep pulling up irrelevant points to derail threads. Why are you being such an attention whore? I also never said this would cure phobia. 

*Slaughtering of animals, experimenting on animals
World hunger ended/No more starvation
No more death/No more birth
No more disease*

Here is what I said it would fix.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

I wouldnt want to live forever.

After 1 million years I would probably be bored.

After another 10 million I am more likely to be bored.

After 1000 Million years I will definately be bored.

Then there would be an infinate amount of years still to come.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> If its impossible to die there is no more purpose in worrying. Which means that phobia is the same as being scarred of clowns(Totally illogical). You keep pulling up irrelevant points to derail threads. Why are you being such an attention whore? I also never said this would cure phobia.
> 
> *Slaughtering of animals, experimenting on animals
> World hunger ended/No more starvation
> ...


You go putyour brain in a jar (I will even send you an angle grinder to help yuou out).

Then I will hit your jar with a sledge hammer.

£10 says you will be dead.

Jar or no jar.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> I wouldnt want to live forever.
> 
> After 1 million years I would probably be bored.
> 
> ...



So you are saying you would not participate since you would die of boredom? That is a valid point you bring up, I have wondered the same thing myself. So what if they gave everyone a volunteery shut down button that only the owner could activate? Would you be more for the idea than?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

LittleDicky said:


> If its impossible to die there is no more purpose in worrying. Which means that phobia is the same as being scarred of clowns(Totally illogical). You keep pulling up irrelevant points to derail threads. Why are you being such an attention whore? I also never said this would cure phobia.
> 
> *Slaughtering of animals, experimenting on animals
> World hunger ended/No more starvation
> ...


That's the thing. It's never impossible to die.

I point out flaws in arguments and conclusions. Your assertion that it's impossible to die is wrong(even if we're just talking about the brain). I point that out. You mentioned that incorrect assertion in your OP. This means you think it's relevant, because there is no reason to mention it if it's irrelevant.

Challenging something you consider relevant is relevant, because it influences your relevant point.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> So you are saying you would not participate since you would die of boredom? That is a valid point you bring up, I have wondered the same thing myself. So what if they gave everyone a volunteery shut down button that only the owner could activate? Would you be more for the idea than?


Thats the problem, I wouldnt die of boredom, I would be forced to endure it.

Thanks for the offer but I will pass.

Just not my cup of tea.

If you want to put your brain in a jar then crack on.

Just hope you enjoy having no heart, no eyes, no ears, no nose, no nerves (no touch) and so on.

Any power cut and you will be cut off.

I dont care how good power is, but there have always been power cuts, I would rather carry on using my heart thank you.

But that said, selling Brain Jars would be a new market and I may be able to cash in.

Long Jars, small jars, flat bottom jars, custom made jars.

All for a reasonable price... of course.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> If its impossible to die there is no more purpose in worrying. Which means that phobia is the same as being scarred of clowns(Totally illogical). You keep pulling up irrelevant points to derail threads. Why are you being such an attention whore? I also never said this would cure phobia.
> 
> *Slaughtering of animals, experimenting on animals
> World hunger ended/No more starvation
> ...


Its probably cheaper to just just nuke the planet and have the same outcome.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> Its probably cheaper to just just nuke the planet and have the same outcome.


No, killing everyone is not the purpose. The purpose is to save everyone.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> No, killing everyone is not the purpose. The purpose is to save everyone.


If we are just brains floating in jars, then what would be the point?


----------



## Stickman (Sep 30, 2012)

cybersloth81 said:


> If we are just brains floating in jars, then what would be the point?


What's the point now?


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> If we are just brains floating in jars, then what would be the point?


No one said anything about putting brains in jars, that was your idea. The purpose was to hook up brains to mechanical wiring, and when the physical bodies died hooking them up to new robot bodies. However head/brain in the jar concept is similar. However if you wanted to go the route you suggested we could just hook everyone to a machine and put them in a constant dream state. That means everyone would get what they wanted forever, since anything they dreamed was real, at least for them.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Stickman said:


> What's the point now?


Whatever we make it.

Dig deep down and discover your purpose.

Try Rule 1.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

LittleDicky said:


> No one said anything about putting brains in jars, that was your idea. The purpose was to hook up brains to mechanical wiring, and when the physical bodies died hooking them up to new robot bodies.


I already have a fully functioning body thanks.

But anyway, no I would not want to be like that.
Purposefully handicapping myself so I am fully reliant on technology to do anything. Not my cup of tea thanks.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

cybersloth81 said:


> I already have a fully functioning body thanks.
> 
> But anyway, no I would not want to be like that.
> Purposefully handicapping myself so I am fully reliant on technology to do anything. Not my cup of tea thanks.


While you might believe that your body can live forever, science already proved that to be false. You will die when your body stops being able to reproduce cells and than it will start shutting down till everything else fallows. That is how it works and that is why we die. In your current body you will eventually just die. If you preserve your brain you can move it to a artificial system after your body stops reproducing healthy cells. So while you might think your body can live forever, currently that is not the case at all. You wont be handicapped, you will just not die. Its very simple. I am talking about preventing eventual death, not right now. Your body is functioning now, it wont later on. That is just how it works.


----------



## BlueWings (Jan 27, 2015)

Living for that long sounds like absolute hell.


----------



## Caraxor (Apr 21, 2015)

Lots of weird stuff that could happen and needs experimenting with. I don't know whether I would be bored, old people still seem to marvel and be amazed. But stretch it for hundreds or thousands of years, potentially working at the same job the whole time and meeting the same people and it would really strain the individual. Not to mention the initial adjustment that everyone will go through when literally changing their entire bodies. It would make me feel sort of dehumanized. Also with robots as bodies people would be more reckless in everything, depending on whether people can still feel pain or not could affect the level of violence.
I would do it to see what would happen though. Then hibernate when I feel bored.


----------

